# Building my first rod



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking to build a new spinning rod for throwing 1/2oz crank baits. Would appreciate some input from the vast knowledge base here. Would like the rod to be in the 7ft range and am guessing at maybe medium-heavy rating. Any suggestions would be appreciated. *THANKS*


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out the Seeker BS706, the s-glass model. To fine tune your search, you may want to mention how deep you will be running your crank bait. For shallower running cranks, that BS706 may be your ticket.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Depth will be between 3 and 20 ft. Mostly Shad Rap and Rattle Traps. 1/2oz.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am a fan of the Batson RX7 Crankbait blanks. I like the CB70MH. I think fish sticks in Raleigh Stocks these


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The rx 7 crankbaits are nice, but for those who really "know" crankbaits the Seeker Thekingfeeder mentioned is the blank to have


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looked at the Batson's. Nice rod. Who sell's Seekers? Any openions of the MHX rods?


----------

